# South Wales Meet Sunday 4th March NOW WITH PICS



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep Sunday 4th March , right guys lets get cleaning those TT's , will be looking to meet up , cruise and some picture opportunities and then on for something to eat 

A big thanks to everyone who came along today despite the weather, good to see some familiar faces and some new ones as well 
a couple of pics and some more in a post at the end of this thread 



























the more the merrier [smiley=gossip.gif]

Full details to follow just wanted to give you advanced notice so keep Sunday 4th March FREE in your diaries :roll:

Here's the plan ,

11.15 am Meet up at Services Junction 33 M4

Cruise down towards Penarth Marina

Park up for some photo opportunities

Lunch at around 2pm at they Oyster catcher NOW CHANGED,just off the Marina , great Sunday lunch for Â£6.95 (full menu also available)

*VENUE CHANGED* , now at the *Schooner* on Lavernock Road about 10 mins drive from the Marina, a harvester so something for everyone 

http://www.harvester.co.uk/harvester_re ... 8%26c1%3D1

So who's comming then ?

Conlechi 
mattyR + 1
AxlFoley + 1
O5prey
blackdragon
TT2 Brilliant Red
Rhod TT
dogsoldier20 + 1
HunTTy + 1
MBK + 1
G12MO X + 1
Craigliverpool + 1

Possibles

thejepster + 1 
WAZ-TT
Major Problem + 1
chappers51
Wayne D


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

ok i'm in..just please don't snow


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> ok i'm in..just please don't snow


 Mmmm .....didn't think about snow  

still the photo's would be good


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll be there, but can we make sure we book for food this time, my woman almost ate her arm last time lol


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

AxlFoley said:


> I'll be there, but can we make sure we book for food this time, my woman almost ate her arm last time lol


 Yep , no probs mate , as soon as i get some definate numbers i will BOOK something up

Look forward to seeing you there

Mark.


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm planning to be there - would be good to meet up. Any ideas on area?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

O5prey said:


> I'm planning to be there - would be good to meet up. Any ideas on area?


 Great stuff  

Will be adding details to the opening thread in the next couple of days

look forward to seeing you on the 4th

Mark [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Quick question - Are these meets organised through this forum or the TT owners club. If it is the latter I had better become a member urgently.


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

Im sure Mark (conlechi) will correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm sure it's done via the forum.....just so happens a lot people who attend are ttoc members aswell! 8)

By the way Mark, i'll be there.....

Mike


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Count me in as a potential Mark 

I hope to make it but as mentioned in my PM, it'll depend on a few things! :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I should be there for this one too mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> I should be there for this one too mark


 Nice one Rhod 

keep an eye on the opening thread i wll update with details as they are sorted out

Mark


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Count me in Mark, just noted the 4th in my diary. Look forward to meeting you guys.
Rhys.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

dogsoldier20 said:


> Count me in Mark, just noted the 4th in my diary. Look forward to meeting you guys.
> Rhys.


 Nice one Rhys 
see you on the 4th


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT2 Brilliant Red said:


> Quick question - Are these meets organised through this forum or the TT owners club. If it is the latter I had better become a member urgently.


 Always good to join the TTOC but meet open to Forum members and TTOC members ,infact anyone with a TT who wants to come along 

TTOC members ,among other goodies get a regular magazine with news ,articles and pics of precious meets etc . I will bring some of mine along for those who have not seen them :wink:

See you on the 4th


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok Guys , i will need some numbers soon , partners wives etc


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Me plus one Mark...so thats two then....Doh!!!


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Any ideas on locations yet.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,
You have a PM.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT2 Brilliant Red said:


> Any ideas on locations yet.


 Will be posting up tomorrow , just sorting out details


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Mark,
> You have a PM.


Pm Replied to


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Meet details and who's comming now updated on first post


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully if i get my tt buy then, ill come along


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chappers51 said:


> Hopefully if i get my tt buy then, ill come along


You are welcome to come along with or without a TT


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

Would love to if i had one but it got written off, pretty gutted too i only had it 2 weeks


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Guys!
I just found out about the meet and would love to be there. I'm from Swansea, but I'm pretty sure I'm on call that day - will check in work tomorrow, and see if I can arrange a swap if possible. I'll confirm in a post tomorrow evening, and if I can make it it'll be me and Mrs. Problem (well, she deserves a day out occasionally!)
Cheers,
Emyr


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> Hi Guys!
> I just found out about the meet and would love to be there. I'm from Swansea, but I'm pretty sure I'm on call that day - will check in work tomorrow, and see if I can arrange a swap if possible. I'll confirm in a post tomorrow evening, and if I can make it it'll be me and Mrs. Problem (well, she deserves a day out occasionally!)
> Cheers,
> Emyr


 Hi Emyr,
would be great if you and Mrs Problem can make it 

Mark


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep,i,ll be there too.
p.m sent


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

HunTTy said:


> Yep,i,ll be there too.
> p.m sent


Great stuff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

PM replied to


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Update

looking good now guys  

Confirming resturant booking tomorrow , anyone on the possible list let me know if you are a definate and i can add you to the table booking

Check out the colourful website for the menuhttp://www.hungryhorse.co.uk/ *NOW CHANGED *

See you soon Mark


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Link above not working, so....

http://www.hungryhorse.co.uk/


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

Im definately coming guys.....altho I almost had to cancel! Clutch pedal assembly went on the way home from Cardiff the other week in the snow....was stranded for 4 hours!

Thought the whole clutch had gone, but thanks to the forum found out its a common fault and got the old batmobile back up and running in a few days.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> Link above not working, so....
> 
> http://www.hungryhorse.co.uk/


Thanks NUM_TT are you comming along ?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

conlechi said:


> NUM_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Link above not working, so....
> ...


Very doubtful, I know who wears the trousers in my house and it is the missus, lol.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > NUM_TT said:
> ...


Bring her along , with the trousers on


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*UPDATE*
The Oyster Catcher would not guarantee our booking due to the group size , i did not want to risk turning up and not getting us all in 

SO *CHANGE OF VENUE* , just up the road The Schooner , on Lavernock Road , were booked in for 2.30pm  
A harvester so something for everyone and a large car park for us all

http://www.harvester.co.uk/harvester_re ... 8%26c1%3D1

The rest of the meet is as the first post , just got to book the weather now :roll:

Hope this is ok for everyone , look forward to seeing you all on the 4th

Mark


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm looking forward to it, even if my car will look like a bag of nails 

Bloody insurance!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

AxlFoley said:


> I'm looking forward to it, even if my car will look like a bag of nails
> 
> Bloody insurance!!


 Just one week to go :roll: :roll:


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Mark,

happy to say we can now make it so please move me +1 to the confirmed list and the table booking if you are still able to.
Look forward to seeing you all on Sunday.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

MBK said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> happy to say we can now make it so please move me +1 to the confirmed list and the table booking if you are still able to.
> Look forward to seeing you all on Sunday.
> ...


All done  See you Sunday


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok Guys,
just need to firm up the numbers for the meal part of the meet 

Can everyone check the first post to make sure that they are comming along and will be eating in the *Who's comming* list

Those who are in the *possible* list ,now's the time to confirm if you will be comming along and/or eating

I need to confirm numbers for the resturant later this week

Thanks Mark.


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

I'll be there and eating Mark.

Might have a filthy motor tho, not looking good weather wise!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

blackdragon said:


> I'll be there and eating Mark.
> 
> Might have a filthy motor tho, not looking good weather wise!


 Great stuff , see you on Sunday 

Mark


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Just to confirm. I'll be there Mark.

Looking forward to meeting up with you guys.

J.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know TT2 Brilliant Red and G12MO X

See you on Sunday


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Just to re-confirm.I,ll be there too.
Cheers mark 
J


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good now guys    8)

Any possibles thinking of comming ,let me know soon so i can tie up the meal booking

Of course you are welcome to come along to any part of the meet

Mark


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Well I will definatly be there, but in order for me to bring the TT, i am having to spend tonight and tomorrow swapping my diff, what a fun friday night im going to have!!!

See you there, has any one seen the wether forcast?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

See you Sunday peeps.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Mark,

Am gutted, but Sunday's looking more and more remote mate, what with Claire's new venture. 

Hope you all have a great day, and that the weather holds!

Will keep a look-out for the next meet and maybe... just maybe! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Craigliverpool (Jan 28, 2007)

is it still ok for me to come on sunday i will bring the son, any spaces for dinner


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Craigliverpool said:


> is it still ok for me to come on sunday i will bring the son, any spaces for dinner


Yep , no problem  
will look forward to seeing you on Sunday

Mark.


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

looks like i wont have my tt buy then looks like its going to be the next meet for me


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chappers51 said:


> looks like i wont have my tt buy then looks like its going to be the next meet for me


 No Problem, there are more local meets planned ,keep an eye on the events section

Mark.


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

well my car isnt fixed, but I'll still be there, in py partly washed TT,

see you all then


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

See you all there then.

HunTTy....you wanna meet on the way somewhere....maybe by corner park garage?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok guys , 
all ready for tomorrow ?  Looks like we're going to have a good turnout as well , You might need a coat though :roll:

Drive safley and within the speed limits .

See you all in the morning

Mark


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

hope you guys had a good time

a little wet where i am (all day)

hopefully make a future meet


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Wet and Windy in South Wales today  But a good meet despite the damp conditions 

A BIG thankyou to all who came from near and far and made this meet a good one  Good to see some familiar faces and some new ones as well ,
hopefully we will be blessed with some better weather for the next one  8)

Mark

some pics


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a good turnout - and you got some non rainy shots down Penarth. 8)

I spent 3 hours in work kicking servers sunday and it rained solid all day, talk about a bad day. [smiley=behead.gif]

I will try again and get the missus interested when the next meet comes about, looked like a good un. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> Looks like a good turnout - and you got some non rainy shots down Penarth. 8)
> 
> I spent 3 hours in work kicking servers sunday and it rained solid all day, talk about a bad day. [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> I will try again and get the missus interested when the next meet comes about, looked like a good un. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 Yep, it was a good day with 12 cars despite the rain . There were some wives and girlfriends along as well as a couple of young children .
Treat your wife to day out next time :wink: , i am sure i will let you know when it is 
I am treating my wife to a Wedding Anniversary day out to the TTOC National Event in July  ...........................

i havn't told her yet though :twisted:  

Mark


----------

